# k3b will nicht (mehr) grosse dateien auf eine dvd brennen

## pieter_parker

ich wollte mit k3b ein paar grosse video dateien auf dvd brennen

die video dateien sind jeweils um die 4,1 bis 4,3 gig gross, sind ins gesamt 4 stueck.. also 4 dvds sollen es mal werden

ich habe mit k3b frueher schon grosse dateien als daten dvd gebrannt und es klappte immer

wenn ich jetzt eine der video dateien in k3b reinziehe, sagt k3b

```

einige dateien konnten nicht zum projekt hinzugefuegt werden

```

wenn ich auf details clicke stetht dort

```

es ist unmoeglich dateien groesser als 4gb zu importieren

und dann die pfadangabe wo die datei ist

```

ich verstehe nicht warum k3b ploetzlich der meinung ist das das nicht mehr moeglich ist??

ich hab als dateisystem udf angegeben, wie frueher auch immer

.. was noch komisch ist, wenn ich z.b. udf anclicke, und sage einstellungen speichern, bleibt es auch mit einem haeckchen davor

wenn ich aber k3b beende und neu starte ist kein haeckchen mehr vor udf (nicht nur bei udf, auch bei anderen brenn optionen)

----------

## mv

Erstaunlich, dass das vorher funktioniert haben soll:

Die Linux-Implementierung von udf hat Probleme mit Dateien >1GB http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/9/4/64.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich habe um die 50 dvds gebrannt wo jeweils 4,1 bis 4,3 gig grosse video dateien drauf sind

der besagte fehler im k3b kommt ja nicht wenn ich sage "los.. brenn jetzt"

sondern die meldung kommt wenn ich die datei reinziehe....

----------

## blice

Mein K3b Spinnt auch , wenn ich zb daten-dvds erstellen will. Dann macht K3b das iso und sobald das brennen losgehen soll meldet der sich mit "seek error" .

Ich hab das so gelöst, daß ich erst k3b nutze mit der Option "Nur Abbilddatei erstellen", und dann über "extras - iso abbild auf dvd brennen".

Du könntest das bei dir mit mkisofs umgehen. d.h. du erstellst dir dein Iso eben per hand, und kannst dieses Anschliessend via k3b auf dvd bannen .

----------

## Vortex375

Frage: Kann man sich nicht sogar einfach per mkisofs ein iso-Image erzeugen, das dann mit der loop-Option mounten und dann Dateien in das gemountete Image hineinkopieren? Anschließend muss man dann das Image wieder entmounten und nur noch brennen.  :Very Happy: 

Oder klappt das so nicht?

Der Vorteil ist auch, dass man das Image nur einmal erstellen müsste. Vor dem nächsten Brennen mountet man das Image einfach wieder, löscht alle darauf Vorhandenen Dateien und kopiert die neuen drauf. Weiß nur nicht, wie man dann die Datenträgerbezeichnung und so Zeugs einstellen können soll.

----------

## mv

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> iso-Image erzeugen, das dann mit der loop-Option mounten und dann Dateien in das gemountete Image hineinkopieren?

 

Iso ist kein beschreibbares Dateisystem: Auch bei kleinsten Änderungen ändert sich die gesamte interne Struktur (und ggf. Länge). Deswegen muss man ja mit mkisofs alles auf einen Schlag machen (entweder in eine Datei oder gleich auf CD/DVD).

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Frage: Kann man sich nicht sogar einfach per mkisofs ein iso-Image erzeugen, das dann mit der loop-Option mounten und dann Dateien in das gemountete Image hineinkopieren? Anschließend muss man dann das Image wieder entmounten und nur noch brennen. 
> 
> Oder klappt das so nicht?
> 
> Der Vorteil ist auch, dass man das Image nur einmal erstellen müsste. Vor dem nächsten Brennen mountet man das Image einfach wieder, löscht alle darauf Vorhandenen Dateien und kopiert die neuen drauf. Weiß nur nicht, wie man dann die Datenträgerbezeichnung und so Zeugs einstellen können soll.

 

glaube nicht, das es so funktionieren würde, da ja mkisofs ein iso9660 dateisystem erstellt. Und du kannst bei mkisofs leider nicht die größe des images angeben sondern nur dateien. Und zum anderen ist das erstelle image read-only.

----------

## pieter_parker

das mit dem iso image erstellen .. von hand eventuel sogar, und dann brennen waere eine idee ..

aber ich hab hier 200 gig .. neulich erst die .ts dateien auf 4,3 gig groesse zurecht gesplittet damit es passt

war ein aufwand von 400 gig daten hin und her (200 gig gelesen .. 200 gig neu geschrieben)

will die video daten einfach nur runter brennen .. ohne nochmal viel transfer zu machen .. will keine .iso dateien erstellen und will nicht nochmal alles anders splitten muessen

ich will einfach nur runter brennen...

wie schon gesagt, vor etwa 2 monaten hab ich etliche dvds gebrannt auch mit solchen video dateien die auch um die 4,1...4,3 gig gross waren - und da ging es noch mit k3b

nur warum jetzt nicht mehr?

habe nichts an k3b veraendert, nutze es nur um daten von der festplatte runter zubrennen ...

http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/9/4/64 wie das gemeint ist verstehe ich nicht ganz, und ich glaube es hilft mir hier nicht viel weiter..

hat keiner eine oder zwei ideen?

----------

## nikaya

Im Unixboard wurde folgendes festgestellt:

 *Goodspeed wrote:*   

> Das liegt nicht an k3b, sondern am Kernel:
> 
> DAs udf-Modul hat derzeit eine 1GB-Beschränkung da es "früher" zu Datenkorruptionen kam ... mal sehen, wann das gefixt wird.
> 
> Nachzulesen hier ...
> ...

 

----------

## pieter_parker

also muss ich einen alten kernel mit einem alten udf module benutzen damit es wieder funktioniert?

----------

## mv

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> also muss ich einen alten kernel mit einem alten udf module benutzen damit es wieder funktioniert?

 

Das würde ich nicht tun: "Formal" kannst Du die Daten dann vielleicht brennen, aber soweit ich die zitierten Postings verstanden habe, ist es wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Daten dann tatsächlich richtig sind:

Es gibt wohl unter Linux keine verlässliche Möglichkeit, ein 4GB File mit udf zu schreiben. Falls es bei Dir tatsächlich fehlerfrei funktioniert hatte, hattest Du wahrscheinlich einfach nur Glück gehabt.

Kannst Du das File nicht splitten?

Bei dvdram könntest Du auf z.B. ext2 als Filesystem ausweichen, aber ich habe noch nie probiert, ob das auf einer dvd+-r(w) ebenfalls möglich ist. Wenn Du einen Rohling riskieren willst (oder eine rewritable benutzt), kannst Du ja mal versuchen:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/test.iso count=1000 bs=1024

mkfs.ext2 /test.iso

mount -o loop /test.iso /mnt

cp .... /mnt

umount /mnt
```

und Dir dann test.iso als Iso-Image brennen. Wenn das geht, sollte das gleiche Schema auch mit Files >4GB funktionieren. Der Nachteil ist, dass Du die dvd ohne Kopfstände nur unter Linux benutzen kannst. Ob da dann allerdings Splitten der Datei nicht praktischer wäre?

----------

## pieter_parker

ich kann die files schon splitten, nur bei 200 gig .ts files die schon auf dvd groesse abgestimmt sind waeren das 400 gig trafic

die platten sind nicht langsam und zeit hab ich auch... aber ich will nicht immer umwege gehen muessen

habe nach geforscht.. frueher wo ich ein paar dvds gebrannt hatte mit 4,3gig files und im udf daten dvd format war es august, ich hatte debian damals benutzt .. noch kein gentoo, ich glaube es war (ein veraltetes ) debian (stable)

http://packages.debian.org/stable/otherosfs/k3b .. k3b 0.11...

im gentoo hatte ich k3b 0.12.14, k3b 0.12.17 und das unstable k3b 1.0 rc3

dann scheint der bug im k3b seit version 0.12 zu existieren

und ich scheine wohl einer der wenigen zu sein der solche aktionen macht mit udf und so mega grossen dateien  :)

----------

## mv

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> dann scheint der bug im k3b seit version 0.12 zu existieren

 

Wie gesagt: Ich denke, es ist kein Bug, sondern Vorsorge gegen zu erwartende Fehler beim eigentlichen Brennen.

Wenn Du einfach nur Files von DVD-Größe brennen willst, brauchst Du doch eigentlich gar kein Filesystem, oder?

Kannst Du nicht einfach das File selbst als iso-Image brenen? (Auslesen musst Du dann halt mit dd statt copy...)

----------

## pieter_parker

das soetwas moeglich ist wusste ich garnicht

----------

## pieter_parker

daemliches k3b ... kommt einfach nicht mit grossen dateien klar

....

benutze nun nero dafuer - funktioniert

----------

## smg

Ich habe gestern 3 x 4,4 GB DVD Images mit k3b gebrannt, keine Probleme:

```
* app-cdr/k3b 

     Installed:           0.12.17
```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *smg wrote:*   

> Ich habe gestern 3 x 4,4 GB DVD Images mit k3b gebrannt, keine Probleme:
> 
> ```
> * app-cdr/k3b 
> 
> ...

 

Er will aber EINE Datei mit 4,3 Gb auf die Datei brennen. Kein Image, welches eigentlich nur ein Container ist.

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Er will aber EINE Datei mit 4,3 Gb auf die Datei brennen. Kein Image, welches eigentlich nur ein Container ist.
> 
> 

 

nee ne .. auch das will er nicht

er will eine 4,3gig datei auf eine (udf daten) dvd brennen, nicht auf die datei  :D

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Er will aber EINE Datei mit 4,3 Gb auf die Datei brennen. Kein Image, welches eigentlich nur ein Container ist.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich hab zu wenig geschlafen. Klar, er will es auf eine DVD brennen.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

wie sagt man..

5 stunden schlaf fuer den mann

6 stunden schlaf fuer die frau

und 7 stunden schlaf fuer den narr

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wie sagt man..
> 
> 5 stunden schlaf fuer den mann
> 
> 6 stunden schlaf fuer die frau
> ...

 

Ha. Heute waren es 4...Und nun?  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

zaehlts damit wohl zu keiner von den 3 kategorien.. hehe

----------

